# R.N. looking for home nursing job in Kumamoto, Japan



## lulu belle (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello,
I'm traveling to Kumamoto for 3 months (Nov '11 to Jan '11) for my boyfriends job. I'd like to find a job and obtain a visa. I'm a registered nurse in the U.S. and would like to use my nursing skills while abroad. I understand that I cannot practice as an R.N., but would be interested in working as a home health nurse. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks,
L.E.


----------

